# Puste okno w firefoxie + zawieszanie się

## tsiru

Witam,

Mam problem z moim komputerem, i żywcem nie wiem, jak go ugryźć - otóż firefox i pidgin po włączeniu pokazują puste okna i się zawieszają - nie pomogła reinstalacja, upgrade systemu ani downgrade i reinstalacja wymienionych programów. 

Firefox (wersja bin i kompilowana) mieli cały czas na 100% procesora, pidgina nawet nie widać w pierwszej 20 programów w/g użycia procesora.

Inne programy za to działają bez zarzutów.

Bardzo proszę o sugestie jak to w ogóle ugryźć :/Last edited by tsiru on Fri Feb 10, 2012 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż proszę emerge --info.

----------

## Pryka

Ja bym poprosił jeszcze o wyjście z konsoli.

Po prostu uruchom firefoxa i pidgina przez terminal i skopiuj nam tutaj to co się wyświetli, o ile w ogóle coś się pojawi.

----------

## tsiru

Pidgin poprostu sam z siebie zaczął działać, więc problem dotyczy tylko firefoxa (temat poprawiony)

firefox odpalony wyrzuca tylko 15 razy komuniikat:

```
PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 
```

firefox -safe-mode wyświetla tylko małe okienko (http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9854/zrzutekranufirefoxsafem.png - ktore wyglada jak kazde okno ff), przy czym konsola jest pusta - nie wypisuje nic.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_7750_Dual-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Feb 2012 13:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3dnowprefetch X aac acl alsa amd64 apache apache2 apng bash-completion berkdb bzip bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr encode ext ext4 fat flac fortran ftp fuse gadu gd gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 gzip hal ht iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal lame mad mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib mysql mysqli nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdo php png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 rar readline session sockets sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype ttf unicode usb v4l2 vfat vobis vorbis webkit wifi wma wmv x264 xorg xscreensaver xvid zefoconf zip zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" 

CAMERAS="ptp2" 

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" 

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard uevent udev evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="pl en" 

NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd java dlight harness ide websvccommon nb php" 

PHP_TARGETS="php-5.3" 

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" 

USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia mesa vesa" 

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Pryka

A pokaż jeszcze wynik z debbugera.

Zainstaluj gdb, potem spod konsoli zrób:

```
gdb firefox
```

i wklej to co wyświetli.

----------

## tsiru

gdb firefox

```
GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/firefox...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) 

```

i na koncu miga znak zachęty

----------

## Garrappachc

'r' i enter.

----------

## tsiru

po naciśnięciu r

```
Starting program: /usr/bin/firefox 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7fffdfc07700 (LWP 16089)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdf202700 (LWP 16090)]

[New Thread 0x7fffde3ff700 (LWP 16091)]

[New Thread 0x7fffddbfe700 (LWP 16092)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd1ff700 (LWP 16093)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdbbff700 (LWP 16094)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb3fe700 (LWP 16095)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd99ff700 (LWP 16096)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd6bff700 (LWP 16097)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd5aff700 (LWP 16098)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd4dff700 (LWP 16099)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd45fe700 (LWP 16100)]

[Thread 0x7fffd99ff700 (LWP 16096) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd45fe700 (LWP 16100) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffd99ff700 (LWP 16101)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd45fe700 (LWP 16102)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd04ff700 (LWP 16103)]

[New Thread 0x7fffcc3ff700 (LWP 16104)]

[New Thread 0x7fffcadf9700 (LWP 16105)]

[New Thread 0x7fffca5f8700 (LWP 16106)]

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

[New Thread 0x7fffb7dfc700 (LWP 16107)]

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

[New Thread 0x7fffb75fb700 (LWP 16108)]

[New Thread 0x7fffb6dfa700 (LWP 16109)]

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

[New Thread 0x7fffb65f9700 (LWP 16110)]

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

PluralForm.jsm: Index #2 of '0 Total Firebug;0 Total Firebugs' for value 0 is invalid -- plural rule #9; called by 

[Thread 0x7fffd4dff700 (LWP 16099) exited]

```

Tytuł okna to "przywracanie sesji"

----------

## Garrappachc

Masz zainstalowane jakieś wtyczki? Wywal cały katalog ~/.mozilla, zrób downgrade FF do 9 i zobacz, czy ruszy.

----------

## tsiru

To właśnie była wersja 9, wersja 10 po zainstalowaniu mówi tyle samo:

```
GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/firefox...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) r

Starting program: /usr/bin/firefox 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7fffdfb2f700 (LWP 11770)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdf12a700 (LWP 11771)]

[New Thread 0x7fffde1ff700 (LWP 11772)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd9fe700 (LWP 11773)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdcfff700 (LWP 11774)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb9ff700 (LWP 11775)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb1fe700 (LWP 11776)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd95f9700 (LWP 11777)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd85ff700 (LWP 11778)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd7bff700 (LWP 11779)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd73fe700 (LWP 11780)]

[Thread 0x7fffd95f9700 (LWP 11777) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd73fe700 (LWP 11780) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffd95f9700 (LWP 11781)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd73fe700 (LWP 11782)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc4ff9700 (LWP 11783)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc45b6700 (LWP 11784)]

[Thread 0x7fffc45b6700 (LWP 11784) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffc33f1700 (LWP 11785)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc45b6700 (LWP 11786)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc2bf0700 (LWP 11787)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc19ff700 (LWP 11788)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc0dfb700 (LWP 11789)]

[New Thread 0x7fffc03ff700 (LWP 11790)]

```

a to po usunięciu katalogu mozilla:

```
GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/firefox...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) r

Starting program: /usr/bin/firefox 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7fffdfb2f700 (LWP 11844)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdf32e700 (LWP 11845)]

[New Thread 0x7fffde520700 (LWP 11846)]

[New Thread 0x7fffddbff700 (LWP 11847)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd1ff700 (LWP 11848)]

[Thread 0x7fffdd1ff700 (LWP 11848) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffde520700 (LWP 11846) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffddbff700 (LWP 11847) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffdf32e700 (LWP 11845) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffdfb2f700 (LWP 11844) exited]

process 11839 is executing new program: /usr/lib64/firefox/firefox

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7fffdfb69700 (LWP 11851)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdf164700 (LWP 11852)]

[New Thread 0x7fffde1ff700 (LWP 11853)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdd9fe700 (LWP 11854)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdcfff700 (LWP 11855)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb9ff700 (LWP 11856)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb1fe700 (LWP 11857)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd9bff700 (LWP 11858)]

```

i takie samo nic tak przedtem :/

edit

Jak sprawdzić z jakich bibliotek kozysta firefox? skoro wersja 10 i 9, zarówno binarna jak i kompilowana przeze mnie pada, to ten problem musi mieć jakiś wspólny mianownik

----------

## Bastian82

 *Quote:*   

> ak sprawdzić z jakich bibliotek kozysta firefox? skoro wersja 10 i 9, zarówno binarna jak i kompilowana przeze mnie pada, to ten problem musi mieć jakiś wspólny mianownik

 

```
lsof |grep firefox
```

----------

## tsiru

Normalnie padłem - pomogło przełączenie sterownika graficznego z nvidii na standardowy. Po wpisaniu

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

firefox poszedł - nawet xow nie restartowałem.

Pochwale się rozwiązaniem jak jakieś znajde

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale teraz możesz mieć jaja z samymi Xami. Sprawdź, czy Twoje sterowniki są ok. O ile pamiętam, dla poszczególnych kart inne sterowniki się nadawały.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jaką dokładnie masz kartę Nvidii i jaki do nie zainstalowałeś sterownik?

Prawodpodobnie tu masz niezły przypał.

Pokaż wyniki:

Z konta root:

```
lspci -k | grep -iA3 vga
```

Z konta użyszkodnika:

Na włącznej karcie nvidia: (eselect opengl set nvidia)

```
glxinfo | egrep -i 'direct|string'
```

glxinfo jest w paczce x11-apps/mesa-progs.

```
qlist -ICvUq nvidia-drivers
```

qlist jest w paczce  app-portage/portage-utils.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

